# Tiger barb floating near top



## sukerfish (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey, my tiger barb is acting weird. It will fly up to the top of the tank and sit there with it's head down for along time. It eventually goes back down to the other fish but keeps on going back up there sometimes. I have 3 total and the other 2 tigers are acting fine. I already had a tiger barb die a few days ago though. I'll include a video of it once it uploads to youtube. Thanks for help in advance


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

well a few details are needed here in order for folks to help you out.. 
but first WELCOME to TFK!!!!!!!!

ok now the questions 

size tank?
how long running?
filtration?
temp?
any water test reading you may have?
water change schedule?
when last done?
what do you use to treat the water?

sorry for so many questions but some of these will help us get a better picture of what you are dealing with...


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Like bear said we need more info then we will be happy to help you.


----------



## sukerfish (Oct 20, 2010)

1. 30 gallons
2. 2 weeks (Just added fish on Monday)
3. Penguin filter
4. 76 degrees
5. Water tests came back fine per petsmart (ammonia, ph, chlorine, and nitrate). I'm testing again right now and will let know the results.
6. Haven't done any changes yet.
7. Added microbe-lift special blend and a stress reducer. 

Here is the video of the fish


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok let start with number 5 - big box stores generally A) want your money and will tell you anything to make a sale and B0 generally provide minumum training to their employees and most of them have little to no clue what they are doing.. sorry just stating the facts....
ok now for the big picture your tank is not fully cycled yet and it is very possible that the fish are not doing well because of this...
also you need a good declorinator to make the water safe for fish...
i would suggest as a first step read here http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...inners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/
then (i know this is hard) either start doing a lot of water changes until things get stable or return the fish and cycle the tank first (personally i like number 2 better but thats just me)


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

oh here is a great thread with TONS of links to great information http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/important-topics-257/


----------



## sukerfish (Oct 20, 2010)

Right, thanks for the link and I just did my own tests:
Chlorine - 0
Nitrate - 0
PH - between 8.0 and 8.5. I've been adding tetra correct ph to bring this down
Ammonia - 0

Thanks for the link. I'm reading it right now.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

you are most welcome.. again i wish that txt could express words with infliction..i am not attempting to be critical in any way just in between 4 things here at work and i just want to get you the info as fast as possible.... sorry if i sound harsh..

BTW i love your tank!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Are you useing a liquid test or are you useing strips? I ask because alot of times the strips are not very accurate. Please do not add chemicals to control ph or anything like that in the tank. Your best bet would be that if thats the ph that comes from your tap return the fish you have and get a fish that does well in that ph range. It is never a good idea to add chemicals to a tank unless its a water conditioner like prime which I would suggest you get to help any fish you get through the cycle process as it helps with the ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates anything else you add is a bad idea.
Oh and by the way welcome to the forum. ; )


----------



## Spooki (Oct 6, 2010)

bearwithfish said:


> ok let start with number 5 - big box stores generally A) want your money and will tell you anything to make a sale and B0 generally provide minumum training to their employees and most of them have little to no clue what they are doing.. sorry just stating the facts....
> ok now for the big picture your tank is not fully cycled yet and it is very possible that the fish are not doing well because of this...
> also you need a good declorinator to make the water safe for fish...
> i would suggest as a first step read here http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...inners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/
> then (i know this is hard) either start doing a lot of water changes until things get stable or return the fish and cycle the tank first (personally i like number 2 better but thats just me)


Just an FYI, not to be combative or anything, but PetSmart actually provides a ridiculous amount of training (to the point where I can't even count the amount of people that have quit over it). It's still impossible for everyone to know everything and of course there new people, or people that really work in another dept which can lead to poor advice/ service. The training has been streamlined a ton since I was hired a bajillion years ago but there is still fairly extensive training on new tank syndrome, water testing and the importance of stocking slowly. It's also against company policy to sell a customer a fish that will out grow their tank or not be compatible with the current residents- which leads to a LOT of customer complaints.

Ultimitely it's up to the individual store's employees to actually care enough to learn and managers to hire the right people. Easier said than done when all that's offered is a few cents more than minimum wage and you're expected to care for and "be the expert" on hundreds of different species.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

Spooki said:


> Just an FYI, not to be combative or anything, but PetSmart actually provides a ridiculous amount of training (to the point where I can't even count the amount of people that have quit over it). It's still impossible for everyone to know everything and of course there new people, or people that really work in another dept which can lead to poor advice/ service. The training has been streamlined a ton since I was hired a bajillion years ago but there is still fairly extensive training on new tank syndrome, water testing and the importance of stocking slowly. It's also against company policy to sell a customer a fish that will out grow their tank or not be compatible with the current residents- which leads to a LOT of customer complaints.
> 
> Ultimitely it's up to the individual store's employees to actually care enough to learn and managers to hire the right people. Easier said than done when all that's offered is a few cents more than minimum wage and you're expected to care for and "be the expert" on hundreds of different species.


i am glad to hear all of this andi dont think you are beig combative in any way.. just laying out facts that i personally was unaware of... and thank you for that....

the vast majority of what i was expressing is related to A) personal experience and B) what stores are available in my area (o petsmarts here) 

please do not be offended by my statements. i should have been more clear that this was a generalization not an all inclusive statement...


----------



## Spooki (Oct 6, 2010)

No offense taken... just gotta dispel the myth that big box pet shops are just in it for the money ;-) . I know a lot don't care as much as they should but most of us employees do try to help as best we can.


----------

